# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Ajuda de todos

## Daniela Costa

oiiii! eu tenho um bebe chamado Filipe e ele tem problemas cardiacos, somos do porto mas aqui o SJoao não opera este tipo de cardiopatia congénita complexa e enviou nos para lisboa para a CVP em sete rios , o filipinho fez 1 cirurgia aos 5 dias de vida e outra aos 5 meses, por volta dos 3 anos terá de fazer outra.
o que acontece é que esse hospital Cruz vermelha portuguesa perdeu o acordo que tinha o que impossiblita continuar a receber meninos como o meu filho
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php...=122&visual=61

peço pf para assinarem esta petição criada por um grupo de maes que existe no facebook e ao qual pertenço:
Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002034962682

petição:
http://www.peticaopublica.com/Petica...pi=P2012N20940

quantas mais assinaturas melhor, assinem pf, tda a vossa familia!
temos de retomar este acordo, temos crianças em risco de vida!!!!
Daniela Costa

----------


## Daniela Costa

oiiii! eu tenho um bebe chamado Filipe e ele tem problemas cardiacos, somos do porto mas aqui o SJoao não opera este tipo de cardiopatia congénita complexa e enviou nos para lisboa para a CVP em sete rios , o filipinho fez 1 cirurgia aos 5 dias de vida e outra aos 5 meses, por volta dos 3 anos terá de fazer outra.
o que acontece é que esse hospital Cruz vermelha portuguesa perdeu o acordo que tinha o que impossiblita continuar a receber meninos como o meu filho
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php...=122&visual=61 

peço pf para assinarem esta petição criada por um grupo de maes que existe no facebook e ao qual pertenço:
Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002034962682

petição:
http://www.peticaopublica.com/Petica...pi=P2012N20940

quantas mais assinaturas melhor, assinem pf, tda a vossa familia!
temos de retomar este acordo, temos crianças em risco de vida!!!!
Daniela Costa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Petição assinada.

As melhoras do teu bébé.

----------


## nuno trocado

As melhoras pro bebe vai tudo correr bem!
Petiçao assinada!

Cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Também assinei agora a petição.

As melhoras para o bébé.

Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

Está assinado!

Enfim RIP estado português. long live a putocracia vigente!
Estas coisas deixam-me fora do sério...

----------


## Daniela Costa

Mto obrigada!!!

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Petição assinada.

Força Daniela

----------


## PedroPedroso

Assinado

as  melhoras

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Já assinei esta petição não doeu nada
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa noite
Petição assinada!
Desejo as melhoras para o teu bebé. 
Procedi à junção dos dois tópicos num só que fica alojado aqui nas noticias e eventos que além de mais adequado ao objectivo, é também mais visível.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Medina

Petição assinada.

Desejo as melhoras do seu bébé!

----------


## PauloOliveira

Assinado ...

As melhoras para o bebé ...

Abração ..

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Já assinei também!! Rápidas e boas melhoras do bebé... e BOA SORTE!!

----------


## João Seguro

Já está assinado. 

As melhoras do bebé.

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Assinado.

As melhoras, que tudo corra bem.

----------


## Daniela Costa

obrigada!!!!

----------


## RuiSáPinto

petição assinada, vou copiar o link e meter no forum da minha equipe de paintball para eles assinarem tmb!

tmb podes ver a pagina no facebook procura pelos blue falcon Squadron, e estamos sempre prontos para ajudar no que for possivel!

as melhoras para o teu bebe.

cumps

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

petiçao assinada 
as melhoras para o bebe
vou copiar para mandar aos meus contatos pode ser que mais alguem assine

----------


## Daniela Costa

mto obrigada!!!

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Petição assinada.
As melhoras

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Petiçao assinada. 
as melhoras para o bebe.

----------


## Daniela Costa

mto obrigada!!!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Pracima:  Tá feito! As melhoras do teu bébé.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais um, que corra tudo bem para o bébé.

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Assinada a petição. Um pequeno gesto que pode fazer a diferença.
As melhoras para o bébé.

----------


## Daniela Costa

muito obrigada!!

----------

